# HKS GT1000 Turbo kit



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anybody used one of these kits - I really only want to run @800hp , I know the hks gt800 would be better but i have come across a 1000 kit at a reasonable price.My only concern would be lag , would like to know what they are like low down ?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> Has anybody used one of these kits - I really only want to run @800hp , I know the hks gt800 would be better but i have come across a 1000 kit at a reasonable price.My only concern would be lag , would like to know what they are like low down ?


They are not that bad for lag for there size.
They will make a solid 950bhp at 1.9 - 1.95 bar on pump fule.
They surge at part throttle when spooling above the boost threshold.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Not heard bad things about them per se. Personally I always felt it was a very good kit albeit expensive. Tuners like it because it has literally everything in it - nuts bolts gaskets, the lot.

What I would check Terry is how the GT1000 kit performs without HKS's more aggressive camshafts as I'm pretty sure it's been maximised for those.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

charles charlie said:


> What I would check Terry is how the GT1000 kit performs without HKS's more aggressive camshafts as I'm pretty sure it's been maximised for those.


Very little difference at 950bhp and if run at less power works better on OE cams.

The price would have to be good to go with this kit to only run 800bhp over a set of EFR's that will have more area under the line.

The GT900 is a good kit as well.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

GT1000


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Its a used kit 2000 miles claimed , will need a looking over, its £4500 , i always said if i do turbos i want a full kit , i am not a fan of shoe horning turbos into small housings , i know they work but its not for me , there must be a downside compared to a full kit , also by time i have bought downpipes / inlets i dont think there will be much in it as these come with the HKS kit , am i right in saying just add fuel pumps to my stage 4 set up rods/pistons and then a clutch upgrade i should be ok to run it at 800hp ?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> am i right in saying just add fuel pumps to my stage 4 set up rods/pistons and then a clutch upgrade i should be ok to run it at 800hp ?


The above will get you there yes and if you don't already have them put billet baskets in at the same time.

Knowing what this kit is capable of, when it comes to building your motor if you add metal head gaskets and a ARP stud kit your motor will be good for 1000bhp+ you may as well just build it that way in the beginning and your only ever bolt on's and a map away from running more.

To go from 800bhp to 900bhp on that kit just add a nice intercooler and a 4 bar map sensor and with a ramped boost table keeping the torque 700 - 720ftlbs your stock gearbox in most cases will be fine.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Also terry if look at the picture I posted right in the middle you will see a HKS drivers side engine mount that is needed for clearance with this kit. Just make sure it comes with it.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Good info there chaps. For 800hp I think you are safe with modified stock turbos terry. Particularly if you run the oem rev limit.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for that Teaboy, I have a hks intercooler, asked about the engine mount it's all complete, sadly it's in Scotland and it's a fair old trip to have a look, hello Martin yes agree about the turbos just thinking would this be a better option for the same money


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Who is selling it?

Tuner or private

Only reason I ask is because if it is as described then you know what you should be getting and it would save the drive. Having said that some things are worth driving for.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've got some turbos for sale which will do 800bhp and then some for an even bigger saving Terry. Just had £1000 spent on a complete rebuild so like new :- Linky


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

R35Audio said:


> I've got some turbos for sale which will do 800bhp and then some for an even bigger saving Terry. Just had £1000 spent on a complete rebuild so like new :- Linky


I thought they where sold Andy?

Let me give some one a nudge.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> Who is selling it?
> 
> Tuner or private
> 
> Only reason I ask is because if it is as described then you know what you should be getting and it would save the drive. Having said that some things are worth driving for.


Not sure the guy is a tuner but its a garage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/nissan-r...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

He bought it off here from 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/489257-hks-gt1000-turbokit.html


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

R35Audio said:


> I've got some turbos for sale which will do 800bhp and then some for an even bigger saving Terry. Just had £1000 spent on a complete rebuild so like new :- Linky


I have been umming and arring about these for the last few weeks Andy


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes I agree terry about the vfm bit. It also gives you room for easy extra power if the engine is built. I guess it would come down to your use of the car and future ambitions. If the turbos are bigger than needed then it could cost you response and spool.

Of course I caveat that with the face I don't know how the hks kit drives and comes on boost. Have you seen dyno charts for these? Certainly seem like a nice bit of kit.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Some up to date and more comprehensive pictures would help you I think. If you can get them and post them here I can see if it is complete. 

Dose the guy know what the waste gates are sprung to and dose he have the spare springs?

Are you building your own motor Terry and what pistons and rods are you using?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Teaboy said:


> I thought they where sold Andy?
> 
> Let me give some one a nudge.


Had a few "nearly sales" but nobody commited so still here at the moment.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

terry lloyd said:


> I have been umming and arring about these for the last few weeks Andy


Speak to Andy at AC if you want confirmation of their quality. They were going to install them in my car and they sat in their office for a couple of months. They know all about them.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

They go well on gran turismo Martin 

Found a few dyno graphs looks quite good low down , also looked at some in car rev counter videos and from what i can make out they start going @ 3500rpm


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> Some up to date and more comprehensive pictures would help you I think. If you can get them and post them here I can see if it is complete.
> 
> Dose the guy know what the waste gates are sprung to and dose he have the spare springs?
> 
> Are you building your own motor Terry and what pistons and rods are you using?


Yes i asked a couple of questions but did not want to pester him until i got some opinions on what it would drive like - i will ask if hes willing to send some pictures of all the parts , but 4.5k is still alot to send when the turbos could be knackered , i would rather have a look , engine wise i will do the Rods/Pistons which i have seen HKS ones ( keep it in the family  ) for just over £2k


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Great power despite the obvious earthquake that was going on during the dyno run. Wtf?!

I'm contemplating a similar thing at the moment and it would result in capping the torque. Meaning less boost which I fear would mean a slower spool at lower revs as the waste gates would be opening more earlier on. So I'm anticipating around 500ish RPM slower boost before they really come on. Look at the comparison between the hks 800 and 1k kits for example. I don't believe the hks 1k will out spool the smaller unit.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe wheelspin on the dyno ? theres is not much difference looking at that graph but i read they changed the turbo design on the newer kits the gt800 was a early kit , not sure maybe Teaboy can confirm


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Makes you wonder why hes selling them after only covering 2k miles with them?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The guy that is selling them has decided not to do a 1000hp build and has not fitted them , he has good feedback on ebay and is a forum member , but still leaves a slight bit of doubt why the other person sold it on after not much use.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Terry,

Not sure if his will help. I’ll be selling my complete Linney GT30 V2 kit in next few weeks as goon different route. Will have turbos, manifolds, downpipes, heatshields, lines etc and my kit is proven. The kit has literally been refreshed and reseated (seals were worn), so good as new. I’ve ran a 9.4 1/4mile at 157mph. If you’re interested send me a message sir! You won’t need to waste money getting these checked over too.

Buzz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

As always, dyno graphs only show peak power and don't tell much of a story for real world performance and general driveability. We've fitted many of these kits (800 /900/1000/1000+) and there are quite a few factors and quite a few other options too!

Happy to chat about spec choices, drop us a call at the shop 

...if you want a bit more power than the EFR67's and can offset a little spool, Mr Buzz's kit will work well.
...if you want a little more response and and a more 'stock' style setup, Mr Sanders' kit is a good option and will take stock boost pipes and intakes etc. proven decent power numbers.
...EFR67's can't be beaten for response, transient boost and powerband, make a real world mid-800 hp (all day/pump gas) and are probably the best all round option... but are topline money by the time you have lines/intakes/pipes etc.
...Genuine all day 900-1000hp? there are good options too


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks ACspeed think its Andy but not sure - to be honest i want a car that drives like a stage 4 car but has some more puff above 5500rpm when the oem turbos are dying off , sounds like really i should be looking at Mr Sanders ( Andy at R35audio ? )kit . will have a think over the weekend - thanks again for the advice


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> engine wise i will do the Rods/Pistons which i have seen HKS ones ( keep it in the family  ) for just over £2k


The are better options at that price point to be honest Terry.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> Maybe wheelspin on the dyno ? theres is not much difference looking at that graph but i read they changed the turbo design on the newer kits the gt800 was a early kit , not sure maybe Teaboy can confirm


The is a cross over period but they are phasing out the GT800 and GT1000 and replacing them with the GT900 and GT1000+ respectively. 

The GT1000 uses the same set up kit as the GT1000+ and the only difference is the turbo but before you think it would be a good idea to swap to the GT1000+ turbos down the line be warned they are around 5k for just the turbos. 

The GT900 is a nice kit and uses the same manifold, waste gates and down pipes as the GT1000 and GT1000+. It's a good solid kit and works well for......... well 900bhp like it says on the tin. An EFR car is a quicker response car but if you put valve springs in your build and run it north of 8200rpm it sings and keeps pace with bigger turbo equipped cars.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Teaboy said:


> The are better options at that price point to be honest Terry.


Ok Thanks, think i will decide on turbo set up then ask about the best options for a engine build


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

terry lloyd said:


> ok thanks, think i will decide on turbo set up then ask about the best options for a engine build


you going to build it yourself?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

55chev said:


> you going to build it yourself?


Have a good friend who was a mechanic that would give me a hand , he built the turbo charged bike engine in my kit car, i have built a few stock car engines in the past - i guess it will be a case of pricing it up and see if its worth doing yourself , then there is getting the engine out, i want to do it at home in my own time , i dont have a ramp, but it looks like it would come out the front with the rads and everything removed,would be good if anyone knows if this is the case


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> Have a good friend who was a mechanic that would give me a hand , he built the turbo charged bike engine in my kit car, i have built a few stock car engines in the past - i guess it will be a case of pricing it up and see if its worth doing yourself , then there is getting the engine out, i want to do it at home in my own time , i dont have a ramp, but it looks like it would come out the front with the rads and everything removed,would be good if anyone knows if this is the case




Removing the front end is extremely time consuming and unnecessary work.
If you’re mechanically minded, you will find the 35 is one if easier lumps to remove but a ramp is needed.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I have lots of time mate , just the ramp im missing

I am thinking once the bumper / intercoolers are off everything else will come off with the carbon front panel ?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Not quite Terry. You will be surprised at just how many items are attached to the front panel.
As long as you don’t mind the extra work and have a decent memory, it’s not as difficult as it may seem. 
Dropping the engine complete on the subframe is a few hours worth of work and the easier option.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> i guess it will be a case of pricing it up and see if its worth doing yourself ,


I know you may have already seen this but it could be very useful. The is a break down of parts needed and a cost to do the lot. They seem to rate well on here and are less than 40 miles from you.

If you are adamant you want to do it yourself maybe you could get in touch with them and see if they can put everything you need in a box and ship it to you.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/539058-winter-builds-special-offerings-2017-2018-a.html#post5504938


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Where did you get to with this terry?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Where did you get to with this terry?


Just gave me a headache in the end , still undecided on what to go for , not going to rush into anything


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Just to add, I purchased something (suspension lift kit) from the original seller mentioned on here, and it wasn't described as such, missing a whole bunch of parts etc, sent it all back via paypal dispute and got funds back eventually. Buyer Beware, it wasn't the ebayer in question, but the original seller.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for that Tin - I do wonder why the new seller has not put up pictures, for that sort of money you would expect a better description and some decent images of the actual kit for sale .


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I know what you mean terry. I can feel my own headache coming on too.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

gtr mart said:


> I know what you mean terry. I can feel my own headache coming on too.


The is only 3 things to consider in turbo selection really and they are up to you:

Use / purpose of the car
Budget
Power output / goals

From those 3 things most people that know the GTR and the turbo tech available for it can give you good educated suggestions.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Teaboy said:


> The is only 3 things to consider in turbo selection really and they are up to you:
> 
> Use / purpose of the car
> Budget
> ...


Use / purpose of the car
Fast road, then drag, then circuit. I would like to do well at totb 2018

Budget
Yes this is the crunch isn't it. I love 3k, 4ish k is good. I don't want to spend 8k

Power output / goals 
850bhp all day everyday. 1k potential. 
Mid 9 sec quarters. 
Able to compete at totb and do OK. Top 4 on the handling circuit

So basically I want everything and for it to be cheap lololololol


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> So basically I want everything and for it to be cheap lololololol


Haha I love pure honesty


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Use / purpose of the car
> Fast road, then drag, then circuit. I would like to do well at totb 2018
> 
> Budget
> ...


If only Aldi started selling turbo kits :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> If only Aldi started selling turbo kits :chuckle:


Don't forget once you have MORE power, the gearbox will need forging as well as you will want to up the torque, and this will cost more than forging the engine! 10k+ easy for all parts e.g Dodson/ppg etc and fitting

Dodson Motorsport
https://www.dodsonmotorsport.com/gtr.html


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I read the clutches will need looking at, then you can replace the rest when it breaks as it normally does not wipe out the whole box when something goes wrong


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> I read the clutches will need looking at, then you can replace the rest when it breaks as it normally does not wipe out the whole box when something goes wrong


ahh yes, forgot about clutches.. thats another £1500-2k .. I've got 16 plate uprated. stock is 14 plate.

expensive business this power addiction eh! haha


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

terry lloyd said:


> If only Aldi started selling turbo kits :chuckle:


I keep looking in the baskets of random stuff they have. You never know lol

As for the gearbox and clutch stuff, yes I agree. I already have dodson extreme first and shaft and dodson syncros. Plus the litchfield 14 plate clutch upgrade and dodson billet baskets so should be OK for a while. Then if the engine and turbo stuff plans out, once the box is built you can unleash a bit more torque.

As an aside, I thought the stock clutch was 12 plates.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> I read the clutches will need looking at, then you can replace the rest when it breaks as it normally does not wipe out the whole box when something goes wrong


This is correct









gtr mart said:


> As an aside, I thought the stock clutch was 12 plates.


It is.

gtr mart it sounds like you have given your stock box the best chance of hanging on at higher torque level. I would have no reservations running that at 720ftlb's and IF it broke down the line take it on the chin and build it.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> I keep looking in the baskets of random stuff they have. You never know lol
> As for the gearbox and clutch stuff, yes I agree. I already have dodson extreme first and shaft and dodson syncros. Plus the litchfield 14 plate clutch upgrade and dodson billet baskets so should be OK for a while. Then if the engine and turbo stuff plans out, once the box is built you can unleash a bit more torque.
> As an aside, I thought the stock clutch was 12 plates.





Teaboy said:


> This is correct
> 
> It is
> gtr mart it sounds like you have given your stock box the best chance of hanging on at higher torque level. I would have no reservations running that at 720ftlb's and IF it broke down the line take it on the chin and build it.


I was sure stock was 14 plate, as mines 16 plate upgrade, unless I have my figures wrong.. haha. maybe mines a 14 uprated from 12 then.. either way it works and has done for over 2 years ok.


----------

